# Konosuke HD Funayuki 240mm?



## jgraeff (Nov 29, 2011)

Is the Kono HD Funayuki pretty much the same profile as the Masamoto KS it seems very similar to me with the flatter profile?

I love the HD steel and i like the profile of the KS so much, it would also be a lot cheaper. 

It looks pretty similar to me what do you guys think?


----------



## shankster (Nov 29, 2011)

Pictures?Links??

Nevermind got it.I like..but it doesn't seem to be a lot cheaper.


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 29, 2011)

You have narrowed your selection to two fine pieces of cutlery. If the price premium for the Masamoto is an issue then your choice is made, buy the Kono and be happy with it. I like the ebony handle on the Kono better than the magnolia handle on the Masamoto.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like a copy of the KS profile. However this 240 (if measured like other Kono gyutos from the machi)
will be about 15mm shorter from heel to tip than the KS. Interesting knife, I wonder how this profile functions on a much thinner knife than the one it was borrowed from.


----------



## Wagstaff (Nov 29, 2011)

TamanegiKin said:


> ... I wonder how this profile functions on a much thinner knife than the one it was borrowed from.



This is really key. I wonder if anyone knows. That is, of course the advice (a la 99Limited) to get the less expensive knife if the more expensive is cost-prohibitive makes all kinds of sense. But the question still (almost always) is "do you get something more for spending more money?"


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 29, 2011)

Wagstaff said:


> ... But the question still (almost always) is "do you get something more for spending more money?"



To go along with that question is this, "Do you have the skills to extract the difference"? I know I don't and probably never will. So when the choices are this close I let the source for the purchase and the aesthetics of the item be the deciding factor.


----------



## Wagstaff (Nov 29, 2011)

Good point -- though that depends on what difference(s) is/are. 

I think things like: the flatter profile may be better for push-cutting; is that something you want to do with a thinner knife? Or should one want something more robust for that? (And I think some people come down harder against the board even with that style than others -- enough to matter?) I dunno. There might be both practical and theoretical reasons to prefer one profile over another. And maybe the thickness of the blade plays into those reasons. I'm ok with theory even if I'm not a good enough technician to extract the differences -- i.e., figuring why choose one over another, and then decide whether those reasons apply to me. Certainly my skills are nothing to brag about, but I don't know where they'll end up over the lifetime of a particular knife (or the particular me, either!)


----------



## tk59 (Nov 29, 2011)

TamanegiKin said:


> ...how this profile functions on a much thinner knife than the one it was borrowed from.


It looks like a Carter funy to me. As for thinness, some KS and honyaki are thinner than the KonHD near the tip. They are only thicker toward the heel. I'm sure they will work just fine.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 29, 2011)

Actually, I'm sure it's a Carter knock-off, now that I've compared it. It's not Masamoto at all.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 30, 2011)

Which is probably why he's calling it a funayuki.

He had a Moritaka made Masamoto shaped gytuo and it was tagged "ks"......


----------



## Wagstaff (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up, tk59 and NOChoP! That clears up some things.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Nov 30, 2011)

tk59 said:


> It looks like a Carter funy to me. As for thinness, some KS and honyaki are thinner than the KonHD near the tip. They are only thicker toward the heel. I'm sure they will work just fine.



TK, good catch. I see the Carter in it now. I've never handled one myself so the next closest profile I had to compare it to was my KS. I'd definitely like to try one at some point (both carter and this knife:happymug: ). Anyway, on paper this would seem to solve the issue for those who thought konosuke had too high of a tip or mucho belly.


----------



## chefofthefuture (Nov 30, 2011)

I can definitely see the tip of this knife being much easier to use than the standard Kono.


----------



## jgraeff (Nov 30, 2011)

99Limited said:


> To go along with that question is this, "Do you have the skills to extract the difference"? I know I don't and probably never will. So when the choices are this close I let the source for the purchase and the aesthetics of the item be the deciding factor.



Sharpening skills.... not a chance, Knife skills.. its possible on a good day 

I really like the flatter and pointer profile on knives, I would love to try this knife out, if anyone gets it id like to know what they think. Im sure its quite thin being a Konosuke.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 1, 2011)

If you like the profile just get a Carter or a Masamoto KS. Why get the Toyota Camry version?


----------



## jgraeff (Dec 2, 2011)

very true, not sure if i could afford a carter. I think i will go with the KS, although want to try out a few customs as well. Not sure which steel i want to go with either for my next knife.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 3, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> If you like the profile just get a Carter or a Masamoto KS. Why get the Toyota Camry version?


I dunno. It's nicer finished than a Carter or KS and it's semi-stainless. I think there's a niche. Konosuke was missing something a bit flatter.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 3, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I dunno. It's nicer finished than a Carter or KS and it's semi-stainless. I think there's a niche. Konosuke was missing something a bit flatter.



I know, I was just being a d!ck.


----------



## Cadillac J (Dec 3, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> I know, I was just being a d!ck.



Hahahaha, I was going to comment on your Camry comparison as I thought was waaay off base, but knew you were just poking at your hate for Konosuke.


----------



## jgraeff (Dec 4, 2011)

Why don't you like konosuke?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 5, 2011)

jgraeff said:


> Why don't you like konosuke?



I don't dislike them, I just don't love them. I don't really like the profile, and I usually prefer a thicker and less flexible knife. They are just popular and vanilla that I like to rally against them, haha. I do like their ebony handles with the blonde/marble ferrules. And Rick's mioroshi deba is pretty badass. 

They are good knives, reliable and consistent, tons of people own them and love them...just like Toyota Camry's. :razz:

Little known fact: the knife in my avatar is the Kono-clone Sakai Yusuke gyuto.


----------



## jgraeff (Dec 5, 2011)

That makes sense, everyone has their own opinions on what they like for different reasons. And ya Ricks deba is pretty wicked knife. 

And interesting about the display picture.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 12, 2012)

i have a funayuki hd 240mm on order. i already own a white steel #2 kono 270mm and i look forward to getting something a little shorter, flatter and semi stainless for work. i would love to own a carter but theyre really out of my price range. next best thing maybe?


----------



## mhenry (Jan 14, 2012)

You should try one of their Fujiyama gyuto's





JohnnyChance said:


> I don't dislike them, I just don't love them. I don't really like the profile, and I usually prefer a thicker and less flexible knife. They are just popular and vanilla that I like to rally against them, haha. I do like their ebony handles with the blonde/marble ferrules. And Rick's mioroshi deba is pretty badass.
> 
> They are good knives, reliable and consistent, tons of people own them and love them...just like Toyota Camry's. :razz:
> 
> Little known fact: the knife in my avatar is the Kono-clone Sakai Yusuke gyuto.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm actually contemplating one of these in 270mm. I'm curious if anyone has any more input in regards to the funayuki over the past year. Would love to hear some pros/ cons. I've already spent time with a kono nakiri hd, some I'm already familiar with the steel without disappointment.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 8, 2013)

have you checked out the new sakai yusuke w/ the flatter profile on ebay? theres a nice review of it.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 8, 2013)

mhenry said:


> You should try one of their Fujiyama gyuto's



(slowest reply ever)

I have used one. Other than it being quite short for a 240mm, I enjoyed it very much. My anti-kono stance is based more on the common white/hd ones. And I'm half joking.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 8, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> And Rick's mioroshi deba is pretty badass.



(even slower than your earlier reply)

Thanks


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 9, 2013)

labor of love said:


> have you checked out the new sakai yusuke w/ the flatter profile on ebay? theres a nice review of it.



ok, expanding my learning curve. just looked it up, haven't heard of it before. which ones are the "New" ones. curious what their story is...


----------



## chinacats (Feb 9, 2013)

marc4pt0 said:


> ok, expanding my learning curve. just looked it up, haven't heard of it before. which ones are the "New" ones. curious what their story is...



I believe this is it...

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7825-Gisele-(wanring-long-winded-and-pic-heavy)


----------



## labor of love (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks chinacats for the link. the reason i mention the yusukes is because they seem to share the same profile as the funayukis.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks chincats And labor of love. Though this doesn't quite follow the Carter clone form that the Kono Funayuki does, out clearly mirrors the KS which is what I initially set out for. Not only that, I've got some cooks in my crew looking for an excellent performer in this price range. They'll definitely here about this one today. kudos


----------



## Timthebeaver (Feb 9, 2013)

The Yusukes currently up at BWJ just look like the standard Sakai profile?, rather than the KS type.

Are there Yusuke funayuki-clones as well?


----------



## perneto (Feb 10, 2013)

All of the new batch do have a KS profile, such as this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-Sa...654?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589bf729ee

However there's one left with the old profile:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-Sa...265?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c4249ff1


----------

